# ROBBERY Cascade River Gear / Maravia



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Evening Beautiful River Riders…. This is a post we never want to have to make. So you will see this on many of our whitewater pages and we apologize for the repetition however we need to get the word out. Maravia and Cascade River Gear was robbed between the dates of December 9th and December 12th. We are missing 4 boats total a Maravia Zephyr in Lime, Maravia Spider in Forrest Green, and 2 Maravia Catarafts 16 x 24 one is Orange and the other is Lime. There was a whole heap of gear included and we are not going to list it all but know that YETI’s, Orion Coolers, Sawyer Square Top Oars and many NRS Frame parts were included. If you see someone privately advertising to sell new gear please contact Crime Stoppers, they are offering a reward for tips leading to a conviction and we are grateful! We all believe in River Karma and these folks are in for some tough stuff. Please let us know if you need more information but for ALL TIPS please contact Crime Stoppers as they are working with our local detectives to bring these criminals to justice. THANK YOU ALL… we appreciate the support and eagle eyes of our river families far and wide. 

Crime Stoppers Link Online: Help GCPD solve this commercial burglary case! | Crimestoppers of SW Idaho


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

do you have serial #'s of any of the boats? I can be a annoying enough to check people's gear at the put in's and stuff.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Keep an eye on ksl.com classifieds. It is a Salt Lake City based site that often has stolen stuff.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

PhilipJFry said:


> do you have serial #'s of any of the boats? I can be a annoying enough to check people's gear at the put in's and stuff.


Thank you Philip!! I will send them over in a PM, I think watching for ads is going to be key. We appreciate your eagle eyes on the river! 

Happy New Year, 
Renee


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

tanderson said:


> Keep an eye on ksl.com classifieds. It is a Salt Lake City based site that often has stolen stuff.


Thank you for that lead!! We will get that site on our radar as we comb the net. Thanks for keeping your eyes peeled for us too. Happy New Year, Renee


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Stealing the Lime Green Maravia seems as stupid as stealing a car with personalized license plates and keeping them on the car!

Good Luck!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that Cascade! What a terrible feeling when you first realize it has happened. I'm always looking through craigslist, even when I don't need anything so I'll keep an eye open as well. 

I recently returned home after visiting my dad and found my apartment cleaned out. It's funny how little the police can do about it. In my city they are just spread too thin as it is. But..Does anyone find it odd that the Gobment has money to hire FedPolice to patrol our rivers?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

twmartin said:


> Stealing the Lime Green Maravia seems as stupid as stealing a car with personalized license plates and keeping them on the car!
> 
> Good Luck!


RIGHT?? And the 16 x 24 tubes won't stick out on the water at all!!


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

ob1coby said:


> Very sorry to hear that Cascade! What a terrible feeling when you first realize it has happened. I'm always looking through craigslist, even when I don't need anything so I'll keep an eye open as well.
> 
> I recently returned home after visiting my dad and found my apartment cleaned out. It's funny how little the police can do about it. In my city they are just spread too thin as it is. But..Does anyone find it odd that the Gobment has money to hire FedPolice to patrol our rivers?


Ob1coby, I am so sorry to hear about your home being cleaned out, that is much worse that manufactured items vs. personal items. Still absolutely stinks however we can replace what was taken. I hope they find the scoundrels that got in your home! Thank you for keeping an eye out for us, we really appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

If they catch em they should get chained to a raft with no oars, no paddles, and no pfd and launched on the NF Payette at high water. Wait was I thinking out loud - sorry I meant Tumwater canyon at high water


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

